# Recent Update and Vids



## ArtDecade (May 25, 2017)

On my end, it looks like none of the youtubevids survived the transition. Anyone else not seeing any vids? The pics seemed to have carried over.


----------



## Alberto7 (May 25, 2017)

I'm still looking it over. The layout sure is nice, but I'm feeling initially lost... which is understandable. Will report back about videos, pictures, etc., once I become a bit more familiar.


----------



## gunch (May 25, 2017)

mf LIKES are back


----------



## LeviathanKiller (May 25, 2017)

Looks delicious thus far


----------



## Alberto7 (May 25, 2017)

Yup, the 
EDIT: aaaannnddd they do!


----------



## LeviathanKiller (May 25, 2017)

So things just got easier then. Sweet

Looks like our profile pics are lower resolution?


----------



## MFB (May 25, 2017)

Oh man, I couldn't tell you the last time I saw anyone's avatar/signature. Time to go change those back.


----------



## LeviathanKiller (May 25, 2017)

The read status of all threads has been reset. lol
That will fix itself though I suppose.


----------



## Alberto7 (May 25, 2017)

LeviathanKiller said:


> The read status of all threads has been reset. lol
> That will fix itself though I suppose.



Yeah, my "Unread Watched Threads" tab is kinda... full  (let's see if that emoji works... EDIT: it does!!  Emojis remain unchanged for the most part.)

And the fact that you can just highlight text and reply to ONLY the highlighted text... bless.


----------



## kylendm (May 25, 2017)

Alberto7 said:


> And the fact that you can just highlight text and reply to ONLY the highlighted text... bless.


This


----------



## kylendm (May 25, 2017)

The FS/FT/WTB tags are all gone though :/


----------



## Steinmetzify (May 25, 2017)

Alberto7 said:


> And the fact that you can just highlight text and reply to ONLY the highlighted text... bless.



NOICE.


----------



## sezna (May 25, 2017)

how is contributor status reflected now, anyway? sorry if this is off topic, but I don't think it is worth a new topic and we are already discussing update issues here.


----------



## Eptaceros (May 25, 2017)

Sorry if I'm hurting anyone's feelings, but this new UI looks like garbage. Borders between posts are basically eliminated and everything around a post is just as large as the post itself, making for a very clunky read.


----------



## Alberto7 (May 25, 2017)

^ I don't find it very messy, but it seems that I will need to go through a short adjustment period, especially regarding website organization. I can see where you're coming from though.

Also, what the hell are these "points," or "trophy points"?


----------



## LeviathanKiller (May 25, 2017)

I quite like the new interface and find the content easier to focus on with this new look 

Plus, notifications are so much better and noticeable now
I also like how the poster's profile picture is next to the thread they started in the main forum menu since I tend to recognize people by their pictures more than their name anyways.


----------



## HighGain510 (May 25, 2017)

sezna said:


> how is contributor status reflected now, anyway? sorry if this is off topic, but I don't think it is worth a new topic and we are already discussing update issues here.



Yeah I was wondering that myself, seems like mine has changed as I'm not able to post to the classifieds all of the sudden?


----------



## El Caco (May 25, 2017)

It's more of a standard forum format now, moving with the times isn't bad and it should make the forum easier to look after moving forward. Also I think the old look was dated.

However the current colour scheme of this updated forum is really hard on the eyes here and the old forum never suffered from that. If anything I think the way it was it was possibly the easiest forum to read for extended periods. Now I'm finding it difficult to look at.


----------



## couverdure (May 25, 2017)

What happened to groups? I was part of the Ibanez and Jackson players groups and now they've seemed to be disappeared since the update.

Anyway, I like the new interface because it doesn't look like an old message board from 2005 anymore and profile editing is so much easier to navigate now.


----------



## LeviathanKiller (May 25, 2017)

El Caco said:


> It's more of a standard forum format now, moving with the times isn't bad and it should make the forum easier to look after moving forward. Also I think the old look was dated.
> 
> However the current colour scheme of this updated forum is really hard on the eyes here and the old forum never suffered from that. If anything I think the way it was it was possibly the easiest forum to read for extended periods. Now I'm finding it difficult to look at.



How do you figure that? The background is now darker and the text is a tad bigger. It's much easier to read now. Take a look at the comparison of a random thread below...(title jumps out way better for starters)


----------



## drjeffreyodweyer (May 26, 2017)

I like it, but it lacks contrast, IMO. Its hard to distinguish pinned from current threads, for example.


----------



## laxu (May 26, 2017)

LeviathanKiller said:


> How do you figure that? The background is now darker and the text is a tad bigger. It's much easier to read now. Take a look at the comparison of a random thread below...(title jumps out way better for starters)



There is excessive contrast now and I feel that makes text harder to read. The colors of the previous forum were fine. However the worst thing on the new scheme is the link colors. They are a dim blue which is not that easy on the eyes.


----------



## QuantumCybin (May 26, 2017)

Contrast, schmontrast, LIKE EVERYTHING YOU CAN


----------



## J_Mac (May 26, 2017)

Love the new layout  Well done everyone involved with the transfer! Didn't seem to take long at all.


----------



## yuri_1973 (May 26, 2017)

I'm missing the location of forumites as it was next to the avatars, I found it useful when browsing around and trying to locate EU (vs. rest of the world) users, specially on the Classifieds area. Having to click on the avatar to find out, .... it's just inconvenient. Can that be added back?


----------



## sezna (May 26, 2017)

I personally like the new layout a lot. The only possible changes I could desire would be the return of contributor status and our custom profiles (not a big deal but still nice) and sticky threads being differentiated better.

edit: also we have a nice mobile layout now. aw yiss


----------



## El Caco (May 26, 2017)

LeviathanKiller said:


> How do you figure that?





laxu said:


> There is excessive contrast now and I feel that makes text harder to read.


It probably is the contrast, I just find the lighter old colours easier to look at on my TV.


----------



## ArtDecade (May 26, 2017)

Seems like the vids are back!


----------



## tedtan (May 26, 2017)

sezna said:


> edit: also we have a nice mobile layout now. aw yiss



Yes, it's *MUCH* better on my iPhone than before.


----------



## LeviathanKiller (May 26, 2017)

SoundCloud links are broken with [SC] tag.
Haven't found any way to embed the players.
The embed media URL option doesn't accept Soundcloud

Maybe this would allow it...
https://xenforo.com/community/resources/sound-cloud-iframe-embed-bb-code-media-site.2931/


----------



## Leviathus (May 27, 2017)

Boo! no more UV777 top banner!


----------



## Steinmetzify (May 28, 2017)

weird...on tgp you can just bang a SC hot link into the post and it'll embed a player right there. Kid of thought this would do the same thing...


----------



## technomancer (May 28, 2017)

I think SC support is an addon that doesn't seem to be installed here


----------



## LeviathanKiller (May 28, 2017)

Exactly


----------



## LeviathanKiller (Jun 3, 2017)

Is it just me or does the cursor jump around all over the place in the reply box (where I'm typing this right now) depending on whether you use backspace to delete stuff. It's frustrating me to no end and it's only on SS.org that it's happening.


----------



## tedtan (Jun 5, 2017)

^

I've experienced that, too.


----------

